# Is it worth clicker training?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

I've got a 7 month old pup and we've had him since August, however he doesn't do much tricks and things like that. He can do sit , lay and fetch. He also knows the basics : he's toilet trained, walks well, knows how to tell us when something is wrong, does stay and go. 
In the first months of having him we decided to focus just on the basics and get them perfect, which they now are, so we now want to start doing harder things but so far we have only trained using treats, but we do have a clicker and we're wondering if training will go better with a clicker, if so how do we use it? 

Thanks


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

It depends on what you want to achieve. 

A clicker isn’t necessary at all, you can use any marker sound, such as “yes”. It’s just easier with a clicker. Zak George and Kikopup on YouTube have good videos to show you how.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The clicker does not replace treats but it does make it easier for the dog to identify the moment they get it right when you are teaching them something new as you can get more precise timing and use the clicker to mark the moment the dog gets it right. My pair love a bit of clicker training


----------

